# civil war doctor



## mysteryscribe (Feb 1, 2006)

This shot is from a civil war re enactment.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you tried converting this to B&W?

With the subject, the vignetting and grain I think it'd look good.  Maybe even with a sepia tone too!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

Black and white sepia and a cople of other things.  Though that as a snapshot this was the one... As art I have the sepia on my wall at home.



			
				PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Have you tried converting this to B&W?
> 
> With the subject, the vignetting and grain I think it'd look good.  Maybe even with a sepia tone too!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

I went back and dug out the sepia version


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

love the sepia...by the way, is that you???


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

no it's a police captain playing civil war doctor at a reenactment.  If it was me I would have a big view camera set up somewhere shooting the dead.


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 3, 2006)

The sepia is fantastic !!!!


Steve


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 3, 2006)

whoa...the sepia rules!

i lived near Appomattox for a while...lots of reenactments going on.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

I shot about a dozen at the small reinactment.  I like this one


----------

